
Our Mac Chromium Updater: Stay Up To Date On The Best Versions Of Chrome For Mac - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/16/our-mac-chromium-updater-stay-up-to-date-on-the-best-versions-of-chrome-for-mac/
======
jwtanner
Wow chromium is making awesome progress. Chrome is going to be my hands down
choice for browser on the mac.

Is it just me or does the chrome theme stick out like a sore thumb in aqua?

One of the nice GUI features of chrome on Windows is that it abolishes the
useless file pulldown menu giving you more vertical space. That's not possible
on the mac.

And the new themes of chrome just seem like an excuse not to get it right the
first time.

